# Introducing my Lulu



## scarlett callas (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I got my beautiful Lulubelle Delilah last November, and although I've been reading this forum nonstop and have gotten a lot of help from you guys, I hadn't introduced her yet so I thought I'd do that.

She is now 5.5 months and the most wonderful dog in the world. My father, the least likely dog person in the world, is in love with her. He says she doesn't so anything that isn't cute and they love making each other laugh.

She's a handful in terms of my work schedule, because she has separation anxiety and will poop everywhere and jump all over it, in her ex-pen of course... It's frustrating knowing I'm coming home to scrape poop and bathe her nightly, but I'm hoping she'll outgrow it soon.... And well, when she falls asleep on my lap after I bathe her, I just melt...

Today she's in the vet getting an ultrasound. Even though she's almost 6 months she's only 4.2 pounds, which had me worried. I read here about portosystemic shunts and so I took her to the vet to check it out. Her bile acid is 36, which is high, but hopefully isn't a shunt... She's so tiny, I would hate for her to have any surgery. My father says no sick dog could possibly be as happy and lively as she is. I hope he's right. The puppy I had originally picked from the breeder, she ultimately decided not to sell, because she was too tiny. I wasn't looking for a tiny dog, these were just the only creams she had. The darker dogs were all much bigger. And she told me that Lulu was her favorite, and I can see how. She's imposible not to love...

Anyways so here are some pictures!!! The sepia one is from the day I got her at 10 weeks. I love that picture she looks like a stuffed animal!! The other three are from this weekend. The one of her sleeping is just hilarious because of the positions she puts herself in. She has a doctorate in sleeping comfortably!!!

I love my Lulubelly, and I hope you guys like the pictures!!!

Thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww, she's sweet! In the sleeping picture she looks like one of those toys that has no stuffing! My Rascal will sleep all bent up in funny ways, and that's when he snores...ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! If it is any consolation to you, our Abby did the same thing when we left her and I always dreaded coming home to the mess! That was when we kept her in our large laundry room. Then we switched her to a crate and put a t-shirt that I had worn inside with her and she started to gradually get better. So, there is hope for Lulu yet! She is an adorable little girl and sounds like she has wormed her way into your and your father's hearts! Thanks for posting the pictures! And welcome to the forum!

I hope she gets a good report from the vet!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw what a little sweetie pie! The pictures are so cute..she certainly looks like she has a wonderful personality. Hope all goes well with the vet!
Keep us updated!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is too cute for words! And you are a brave soul, letting her stretch out on a beautiful white sofa. I hope the vet finds no problem with her. Do let us know. I'll pray for a good outcome.

I have a great solution for separation anxiety. Get her a friend.  Another puppy will keep her occupied till mommy comes home.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

How much did she weigh when you brought her home?
I hope her tests come back good! Maybe she is just a small little thing. 
She sure is cute!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Ha - I lurked on the forum for a VERY long time before I ever got up the nerve to join. I knew pictures were 'required'  and was sure I couldn't figure out how to post them!

Your Lulubelle is adorable. These Havs sure seem to know how to wrap the men around their little paws! I certainly hope the reports from the vet are good and that the ultrasound doesn't find anything amiss!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! The pic of her on the couch is too funny. It took me a second to realize that was her head dangling down. lol! :welcome:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, Your Lulubelle is so cute. What kind of dog food do you give her? Some foods they will poop a lot more than other foods . Hope she is okay and please let us know what the vet says


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Glad you joined us!! Your baby is adorable! I hope all goes well at the Vets! keep us up to date!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

pjewel said:


> She is too cute for words! And you are a brave soul, letting her stretch out on a beautiful white sofa. I hope the vet finds no problem with her. Do let us know. I'll pray for a good outcome.
> 
> I have a great solution for separation anxiety. Get her a friend.  Another puppy will keep her occupied till mommy comes home.


Hahaha That's what I was thinking. What a beauty! Hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a doll and cute name. Hope all goes well sometimes they're just tiny. Can't wait to hear more about your little cutie.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome  Lulu is soo cute!! Maybe she is just on the smaller side? As they get older they do tend to put on more weight. I hope nothing is wrong with Lulu. Love the pictures!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Love the one on the couch!

Can't wait until Saturday and I'll have my own pictures to post and poop to clean and...

Whew, makes me tired thinking about it but will be so worth it!

Hope the vet report comes back clean! She surely looks healthy!

J


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Lulu is a cutie! 

I hope all went well at the vet.


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello! Lulu is adorable. Love the first picture of her! What a cutie. 

It's funny because my Dad is soooo not a dog person either. Yet when he comes over to our house the dog is on his lap and his grinning and telling her how cute she is. I get a kick out of it!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome! your LuLu is precious! I hope all of her tests come back ok!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My father-in-law has sworn up and down that they aren't going to get another dog EVER. We had to bring Jack with us when we went to visit for the day. After 30 minutes, F-i-L said that if they got another dog, Jack's size and snuggliness is perfect. LOL!


----------



## scarlett callas (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww, thanks for the welcome!!!

I should hear the results of the ultrasound later today, hopefully she's fine...

I've been wondering if her food is the problem. She poops 5 or six times a day, even though she only eats twice.... It's overwhelming. The breeder sent her with Pedigree Puppy, which I found unacceptable, so I changed her to Infinia, which I think is great, but I think it might be too great and keep her intestine flowing far too well...

As far as my mom is concerned she is banned from any and all couches, due to her three decisions to pee on them, but she can't really get on them herself, so I only put her up there when I'm there and the moment she stands up, I start watching her like a hawk....

All I talk about is Lulu this and Lulu that, and now people think of me as a dog person, which I have never been. So I tell them I'm not a dog person, which is why I had to get the best dog in the world, so I got a havanese!! Which is why I say, I'm not a dog person, I'm a Lulu person!!!

I have thought of getting her a companion, the thing is that I take her with me everywhere. She goes shopping, to the beauty parlor, to my grandma's... Everywhere except the doctor, work, and some restaurants (I brought her in once and put her carrier between my feet and she slept through the whole thing!!!)... So, the thing is that one dog you can do that with, two becomes a challenge... But we'll see maybe further along, it's something to think about!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is a website that I found that shows what to look for in a dog food. I hope it will help you.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:lovely little Lulubelle.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, Lulu is very cute we are all thinking happy thoughts let us know how the ultrasound results read. The last photo looks kinda like my Vana.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is the cutest little thing. Hope you have gotten a good report back today? Welcome, so good to have you here!


----------

